# Benedict Pictet on the intercession of Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 9, 2019)

Christ intercedes for us, like the high priest, who, after he had offered the victim on the altar, carried its blood into the holy place, and there prayed for the people. The necessity of this intercession is sufficiently shown, not only because it was not enough to have purchased salvation, unless it were perpetually secured and applied ...

For more, Benedict Pictet on the intercession of Christ.


----------

